# AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com



## MartyWi (12 Dezember 2007)

Hallo kurze Frage,

verschiedene Abo-Anbieter schreiben in ihren AGBs, das allein durch das Eintragen von persönlichen Daten + Email in ein Web-Formular plus Abhaken der AGBs mit dem anschließenden Zustellen einer Email mit Zugangslink an die angegebne Adresse, ein Vertrag zustande kommt.

Das würde ja heissen, dass man noch nicht mal den Zugangslink  in er Email anklicken muss, bzw. die Email jemals erhalten haben muss und trotzdem wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen... ?

Wie überprüfen die dann bitte, dass auch wirklich ich es war, der die Daten eingeben hat, wenn die Provider die Verbindungsdaten nicht speichern? Also nicht mal nachvollziehbar ist, ob es mein Rechner war, der eingeloggt war?

Das Ganze erscheint mir doch sehr fragwürdig...
Wer hat diese Praktiken schon einmal bis vor Gericht am eigenen Leib erlebt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sowas vor Gericht ausgeht.

Gruß
Marty


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



MartyWi schrieb:


> Das würde ja heissen, dass man noch nicht mal den Zugangslink  in er Email anklicken muss, bzw. die Email jemals erhalten haben muss und trotzdem wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen... ?


Richtig! Die Rechnung wird bereits dann ausgelöst, wenn man seine Daten abgesendet hat. Ob man den Link dann zusätzlich noch klickt oder nicht, ist für den Rechnungslauf egal.  




MartyWi schrieb:


> Wie überprüfen die dann bitte, dass auch wirklich ich es war, der die Daten eingeben hat, wenn die Provider die Verbindungsdaten nicht speichern? Also nicht mal nachvollziehbar ist, ob es mein Rechner war, der eingeloggt war?


So ist es! Kein Anbieter ist in der Lage, die IP-Daten dahin gehend prüfen zu lassen, wo der physikalische Ursprung der Internetsession war. Das kann in der Regel derzeit eigentlich gar niemand in D, auch keine Behörde.


----------



## blowfish (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



MartyWi schrieb:


> Wer hat diese Praktiken schon einmal bis vor Gericht am eigenen Leib erlebt?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sowas vor Gericht ausgeht.



Da wirst du warscheilich bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag warten müssen. Da keiner dieser Nichtsnutzseitenbetreiber es wagt aus der Anonymität hervortreten und vor Gericht zu ziehen.


----------



## MartyWi (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



blowfish schrieb:


> Da wirst du warscheilich bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag warten müssen. Da keiner dieser Nichtsnutzseitenbetreiber es wagt aus der Anonymität hervortreten und vor Gericht zu ziehen.



Hier scheint sowas schon mal verhandelt worden zu sein:

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...ges-urteil-in-sachen-internet-vertragsfallen/

Die genauen Umstände sind mir aber nicht bekannt...

Gruß vom
Marty


----------



## MartyWi (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



MartyWi schrieb:


> Hier scheint sowas schon mal verhandelt worden zu sein:
> 
> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...ges-urteil-in-sachen-internet-vertragsfallen/
> 
> ...


Nachtrag:

Das Urteil bezieht sich aber nur auf die Erkennbarkeit der Kosten"falle"... 
http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/Pressemitteilungen/070219 - Lebenserwartung/070219 - Lebenserwartung.htm

Leider geht es dabei nicht um die Beweisführung, ob der Vertragsnehmer überhaupt der Vertragsnehmer sein kann. Also um die Beweisbarkeit der Identifizierung.

Marty


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*

In den zwei Jahren der Abo und  Einmalfallenstellerei haben  ganze zweimal Betreiber 
in echten Prozessen  die Nagelprobe gewagt und  sind beide Male auf die Schnauze geflogen. 
In den letzten Monaten ist kein einziger weiterer  Fall bekannt geworden.

Wenn es für sie positive  Entscheidungen gäbe, hätten die Herrschaften es bestimmt  an
 die ganz große Glocke gehängt und  würden  in jeder Mahnung damit rumstrunzen


----------



## MartyWi (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das kann in der Regel derzeit eigentlich gar niemand in D, auch keine Behörde.



Die Aussage ist jetzt aber eher gewagt...

Also mit §100g,h StPO Beschluss wäre dass je nach Provider und Internetzugangsvertrag des Kunden schon möglich.

Nur bezweifle ich, dass die Abo-Betreiber diese Rechtsgrundlage nutzen können, weil beim Vertragsabschluss hat der Kunde ja keine Straftat begangen, er wurde ja eher selbst hereingelegt... Die könnten sich also höchstens selbst anzeigen um an die Verbindungsdaten zu kommen *lach* 

Und nach 14 Tagen oder einem Monat Ablauf der Widerspuchsfrist, werden die Daten nicht mehr beim Provider vorliegen... derzeit.

Also kann weder der Vertragsnehmer noch der Vertrags"geber" (nettes Wortspiel) einwandfrei nachweisen, dass es zwischen den Beteiligten zum Vertragsabschluss kam oder nicht.

Tja, ein Hoch auf die Anonymität im Internet... 
das dürfte auch jeden Betrüger freuen...

Gruß vom
Marty


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



MartyWi schrieb:


> Also mit §100g,h StPO Beschluss wäre dass je nach Provider und Internetzugangsvertrag des Kunden schon möglich.


Eine  für diesen "Geschäftszweig"  eher hypothetische Überlegung
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



MartyWi schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist jetzt aber eher gewagt...


In keinster Weise und wenn, ich darf das wagen! Was nutzt ein Beschluss, wenn der Provider keine Daten speichert oder die gespeicherten längst gelöscht sind? 



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Eine  für diesen "Geschäftszweig"  eher hypothetische Überlegung


...genau, denn Anbieter der üblichen Nutzlosseiten erstatten keine Strafanzeige (das Gegenteil wäre uns allen hier neu) - falls doch, dann kommen sie i. d. R. viiiiiel zu spät, da die Daten eben nicht mehr recherchierbar und somit der Sachverhalt nicht mehr zu klären sind.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> (das Gegenteil wäre uns allen hier neu)


Es wäre ein Festessen, das würde echt Schlagzeilen machen. Da würden wir für sorgen


----------



## Grüffelo (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*

hallo,habe soeben meiner 12jährigen Tochter via Lebenstest gezeigt,wie man im Internet abgezockt werden kann:scherzkeks:Mir ist aufgefallen,dass sogar ein Scheich aus Dubai seine Griffel im Spiel hat


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: AGBs und Abos z.B. gedichte-server.com*



Grüffelo schrieb:


> :Mir ist aufgefallen,dass sogar ein Scheich aus Dubai seine Griffel im Spiel hat


Nichts besonders, nur ist das nicht Dubai sondern die Freibeuterzone Dubais 

Einer der  längsten Threads hier handelt dauernd davon 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498


----------

